
Can We Ignore the Alarm Bells the Bond Market Is Ringing? - tosseraccount
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/12/upshot/can-we-ignore-the-alarm-bells-the-bond-market-is-ringing.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
toodlebunions
Other than central banks (and index funds....), who would want a negative
interest rate bond? And when the rest of the world is going negative why would
the the fed raise rates here at home? And why on earth are governments
everywhere not taking advantage of these wildly low rates to invest heavily in
infrastructure and stimulus?

This is a totally surreal environment, unprecedented.

